
Google: Ending Support for Multiplayer APIs in Play Games Services - kerng
https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-developer/answer/9469745?hl=en
======
Paraesthetic
Well thats pretty useless, another thing for the Google Graveyard.

------
scrollaway
I don't know how popular those are and I thought for a moment they just
announced this shutdown. It appears it was announced back in September.
[https://www.neowin.net/news/google-is-ending-support-for-
mul...](https://www.neowin.net/news/google-is-ending-support-for-multiplayer-
apis-in-play-games-services/)

~~~
izacus
No, Google Play Games multiplayer APIs have been announced at least 6 years
ago and I don't think they were used much by anyone.

I doubt anyone in the Android world is actually surprised about this.

~~~
numbsafari
I think GP meant that the discontinuation was announced in September (which is
what the linked article is about).

------
polotics
Could someone at Google configure search so that results do not get clogged
with many tutorials and examples from discontinued products?

~~~
ehvatum
There was a very successful prototype project for that. In fact, with
thousands of happy crowdsourced users doing heavy lifting, obsolete tutorials
would be a thing of the past. It was beautiful. We even brought in
professional writers to author top-notch tutorials for cleaning up results
concerning obsoleted projects.

Shortly thereafter, the entire project was canceled and its assets were used
to generate CAPTCHA tests only seen by Firefox users.

~~~
pdimitar
I wish I would know if you are serious.

